# 我是个盲人吗？ 是也还有一年



## Unvoluntary-account

[你们有完没完的一个个的？  我是个盲人吗？ 是也还有一年]

Hello,

while translating the film "Little Q" I came across this sentence. The English subtitles report this translation:
"What's wrong with you guys? Am I blind yet? And even if I am, I still got one year to go."

I think this translation is wrong because the man is not blind yet, but he will be in one year because of his eye disease. In this context, what is the meaning of "and even if I am"? Is the translation to English wrong? Could it have a double meaning?

Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

I think the translation sticks to the Chinese script 是也还有一年. It is a very casual and colloquial expression.  I don't know whether the English sentence is grammatical but I understand it as "I still got one year to go *until I am blind*."


----------



## Unvoluntary-account

I don't know if that's correct in English grammatically, but I get the meaning. I should assume at this point that the "even if I am" was wrong, right? Asking just in case.

Anyways, thank you for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## albert_laosong

I think you shouldn't blame the English translation, it's translated faithfully the original Chinese script.
But the original Chinese script is not very good, it's not clear.
the original Chinese should be "即便我得了这个眼病，也还要一年才会真的瞎/盲‘’。


----------



## Unvoluntary-account

Alright, nice to know, thank you!!


----------



## SimonTsai

是也還有一年 = 「我是盲人」這句話成立，距今也還有一年


----------



## Skatinginbc

Unvoluntary-account said:


> 我是个盲人吗？... Am I blind yet?


我是个盲人*了*吗？我瞎*了*吗？


----------



## SuperXW

albert_laosong said:


> I think you shouldn't blame the English translation, it's translated faithfully the original Chinese script.
> But the original Chinese script is not very good, it's not clear.
> the original Chinese should be "即便我得了这个眼病，也还要一年才会真的瞎/盲‘’。


你这样改当然更严谨，不过我觉得原文才是好台词。


----------



## albert_laosong

SuperXW said:


> 你这样改当然更严谨，不过我觉得原文才是好台词。


我觉得不一定，题目中这个句子真不算好台词，改为下面有可能更好一点儿：
你们有完没完的一个个的？真当我已经瞎了吗？我还要一年才瞎好不好？
你们有完没完的一个个的？我瞎了吗已经？还要再等一年好不好？
你们有完没完的一个个的？把我已经当盲人了？还要再等一年好不好？

题目中句子让人感觉摸不着头脑的就是那个“是”（也还有一年），因为现在还不是盲人，他为什么要说是呢？
这句话放在口语或电影里面完全能理解，没人会去较真，但要说是好台词，没有比它更好的选择，我觉得可能不一定。


----------



## SuperXW

我只是跟你提的那句很严谨的句子相比，觉得原句做台词更好。
台词就是要放在电影里的，目的是刻画人物，推动剧情，反映主题，营造风格，引发观众情绪共鸣或思考。一旦句子在情境下没有歧义，就应以以上目标来判断是否是好台词。语法不好，可能反映人物本身语言水平不高，或情绪波动口不择言。相反作者水平可能很高。


----------



## albert_laosong

嗯，可能吧，但是为了回答OP的问题，避免误解，我觉得这里还是需要再强调一下，我认为那句话不是一句好的中国话，所以不需要过于纠结，那不是一个好的学习汉语的句子。


----------



## SuperXW

我个人经验，学习一种语言，最自然且完整的学习方法是像婴儿期一样，听到父母讲话的片段，结合场景，然后自然习得发音、意思和用法，顺序是从听到说到读再到写。
而中国传统方法学外语，都是先背最正式的单词、抠最规范的语法，不太管听说。最后大学读完却经常连外国小学生的对话都无法理解。这明显有问题。
在这种情况下，我们总不能说“我听不懂是因为你们没使用规范语言”。因为现实生活中充满了非正规用法和不完善语法，那些所谓“地道本地化”，很多恰恰是不符正统，我认为是需要学习理解的，否则就像传统学习方法一样，本末倒置了。需知语言除了可记录事件、阐释逻辑以外，更基础的功能是沟通和表达情感的工具。
所以我个人观点是，支持对非正规口语进行解读，而不是“这句不好，不用学”。


----------



## albert_laosong

书面语和口语的关系，并非正规语言和非正规语言甚至错句之间的关系，所以最好不要拿来类比。
对非正规语言进行解读，帮助非母语者了解这个是非正规语言或错句，从而不用学，但不用学从字义上是一种建议，而非命令，所以那样说我觉得没什么问题。
当然可能有人就是喜欢剑走偏锋，但我认为绝大部分外语学习者的目的绝大部分是学习常见的，正规的语言，他们也非常想了解某个说法是否是正规的、常见的，至少我在学英语的时候，经常问老外的问题也是这个说法是否是常见的，或idiomatic的。


----------



## Jack12345

如果单就“是也还有一年”这句话来说，口语里是有这种表达方式的。比如：
甲：不是让你按提纲修改内容了吗？
乙：我改了。但昨天收到一个新数据，所以把这个数改了。不能有新数据不用，是不是？
甲：是也不能这样改，前后数据还一致吗？

甲：你说的话还是算数的，是不是？
乙：是也不能让我背黑锅。

甲：合同写得很清楚，这笔押金你们要退还的。
乙：是也还有一年才能还，不是事前和你们赵总说好的吗！


----------



## albert_laosong

上面三个例子，后面两个应该没问题，因为用“是”来肯定，并没错，只是附加了条件。
第一个不是很自然，因为一方面承认了“不能用新数据不用”，但又否定这样，因为用了之后会让前后不一致。所以真实说话应该不会这样说的。
或者说大部分人正确表达这个意思的时候，应该是不会这样说的。


----------



## SuperXW

我认为第一句没问题……是可以修改，但要连前后数据一起改，这都不明白，怎么做策划的！（老板训斥道。）
而且有人这样举例，说明真实说话应该是会这样说的……我觉得我也ok。


----------

